# [Ukranian NR] 3x3 9.20 Avg 5 Ivan Vinnik



## Vinnik (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 13, 2013)

Very nice! :tu


----------



## Vinnik (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank You!)


----------



## uniacto (Aug 13, 2013)

congrats! 

I hate to point it out, but just in case for your future comps, you might want to start the timer without the palms of your hands touching the sensor of the timer and use the finger parts of your hands. The WCA regulations go over it more clearly.


----------



## Vinnik (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes,i know it and our delegate said to me that if I will start like this in the future comps he will give me a +2.


----------

